# Anyone in South Florida lose a cat? (PICS)



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

A very handsome stray recently showed up at our house. I think it's a he. He's a beautiful cat, he's like... a silver-brown mackerel tabby with a splash of white on his face, two back stockings and two front socks. Darling personality, ridiculously friendly. Was rubbing up against me five minutes after we met, purring loudly at me about ten minutes later. He's way to sweet to have been born feral, and while I think he was abandoned, he might just be a lost pet. I don't think he's an outside cat because he's way too thin, and even outside cats get fed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You should take him to a vet or shelter so he can be scanned for a microchip. Have you checked the lost ads in places like Craigslist?


----------



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

Checking out the lost ads, and no, I haven't taken him to get scanned. I haven't really got a carrier (closest thing I've got is a dog crate, and it's too big to fit in the cars), and no way to get to either of those places (I can't drive.) I'll be putting up posters when I've got some time though.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a strikingly gorgeous cat. I hope you can fatten him up a little bit. Any news on him?


----------



## Yesung (Jun 5, 2010)

He seems to be fattening up a little bit, which is great. We've been buying him canned food, which he appreciates.

And no one's contacted me about him. I put up an ad on craigslist and looked as far back in the ads as June, didn't see anything that matched him. I put up an ad on ebay classifieds, because they've got a lost and found pets section. I put up a poster at the closest Publix to us a few days ago, and I'll put one up at Starbucks the next time I'm there. I'll give it a little bit more time, but it's looking more like he's a stray rather than a lost kitty. Sad. D:

On a slightly unrelated note, is it.. odd that I want to buy him a collar? Breakaway, obviously, because he's hanging out outside. XD


----------

